# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  Порядок обновления

## NeSpec

Добрый день!
Все время работал в 7.7. В том числе обработки писал.
Решил попробовать 8-ку.
Скачал и установил:
платформу.
конфигурацию "Бухгалтерия предприятия (установка)"

Через конфигуратор вроде бы сделал обновление до последней конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" 1.6.25.9. Но почему то если я смотрю информацию о базе через "Справка"-"Информация о программе" то пишут что версия 1.6.19.3.

Может я что то не так делаю? Или в 8-ке обязательно последовательно обновляться, т.е. 1.6.19.4, 1.6.20..., 1.6.25.1,....., 1.6.25.9?

----------


## Sharik1c

Уже было

----------

